# Week 19|20 B&W Challenge: Industrial



## zulu42 (May 30, 2021)

This challenge will run until June 12, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.
_
For this challenge, find your interpretation of industry and industrial objects. Explore the ares of your town where people work, gears in the economic engine. Find the factories and the details within. Enjoy the challenge and share your results please!_


----------



## jcdeboever (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 5, 2021)

gravel pits


----------



## smithdan (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jun 9, 2021)

Indoor agriculture


----------



## smithdan (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 11, 2021)

Home-Based Industry


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 13, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 245037
> 
> View attachment 245035
> 
> ...



I love the look of your skies in these, and others. Do you meter the clouds? Do you use a filter on your lens?


----------



## smithdan (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for your kind comments Zulu.

Skies here are either overcast or featureless blue.  Low puffy clouds are rare so when that happens I try to get out, even at the expense of more favourable light.  Camera this time was a p&s Pentax IQ left to make it's own decisions.  Sometimes I hand hold a yellow filter in front,  not this roll.  Seems that I can never get the sky just right.  HP5 is forgiving but often grainy at least for me anyway which shows most in the sky.  Adjustments in PS as well as some Silver efex fiddly bits help.

Just almost through a roll in a Minolta X370, also on auto.  Used a K2 and set the ASA at 350, perhaps not enough difference for HP5's latitude.  Same cloud patterns almost.  Results to follow.


----------

